# MK 3 TT just been launched tonight! Pics.



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is it the new MK 3 TT unveiled live at the Geneva motor show just now. 









Model revealed was the tts

Paul


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

same of photos we had this afternoon


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol yes I got it from your post after watching the live feed launch just a moment ago thanks to Nem 8)

Paul


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Doesn't make me want to go out and buy one...looks like a mk2 with an even shitter grille...was expecting something more like one of those renderings that were all the rage a couple of months ago. .. audi missed a trick with this.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Yes agree with Ade it doesn't really knock my socks off.


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Still a nice looking car, but as with the mk2 It's just too "normal" looking for me.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

The air con vents are just odd


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's subtle on the outside, but the inside is a technological tour de force.

It really moves on the way you interact with your car.

At this rate I might have to get a TTS!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I see the engine cover is one like mine, hoe it comes off easier lol


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

think my TTS looks better than mk3 ..


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sold really.

I just hope the roadster looks better.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can completely understand people who weren't that turned on by the Mk IÍ not being bowled over by the Mk III, ruling it out until you've seen it in the metal, overtaking you preferably, seems daft though.

And you can bet they'll have a much harder looking body kit for the RS muscle model.

It seems churlish to slag off the diesel but I'm in a Mercedes that TWO YEARS AGO had a 30bhp (that's as much as the TDi makes with a remap) advantage and they've given away the quattro USP in favour of the eco 'ultra' tag. Great for company car sales though with the 110g/100km CO2 figure.

I'm going to wait until I've seen it in the metal, and right now I'm thinking heretically and I'm thinking of a TTS in Summer 2015.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

cant wait for mk4 2020


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't really like it, you tube mk3 Tt and it looks like the mk2 with a crap grill and back looks like something that belongs on a ford mondeo, I think the interior is awesome though. No doubt the rs will look better

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> cant wait for mk4 2020


Lmao


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait for mk4 2020
> ...


What - not thinking about the facelift in 2017 which will iron out all the criticisms :lol:


----------

